# Alien Attack theme



## vgoghsgirl (Apr 20, 2015)

My husband and I always try to stay with the Psycho ******* theme on accounta the hubs likes to use the word annual in the invites. We make it easy for people to participate in theme.( its easy to find over alls and camo at the local thrift) For 2015 we took a slight turn in the theme where the Psycho ******** and zombies got jobs at the Carnevil- we will be sticking with that theme for the next few years. - till Halloween falls on a weekend again-We only throw huge parties on a Halloween weekend. If Halloween falls on a week day, we have a smaller porch party.

2020- we are thinking of a Space-Alien attack type theme.....but how do we get the red necks and zombies involved ??? 

Any ideas and prop links are greatly appreciated - Its never too early to plan


----------



## Kerry (Jan 24, 2018)

We did Alien Attack last year! We built a spaceship out of patio umbrellas and planted corn as a backdrop in the backyard. Inside, we had backdrops that we found online and purchased Alien cardboard cutouts. This year Home Depot has a 6ft Alien prop.


----------

